# Is Karma real?



## Waflix (Jun 11, 2011)

Do you think Karma is real? Well, at least. The Karma that is described here. I forgot that there are more interpretations of Karma.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 11, 2011)

no


----------



## Narayan (Jun 11, 2011)

i don't believe in karma, but in if there's down, there's definitely be up.


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 11, 2011)

Hm... It depends.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jun 11, 2011)

nah i don't believe in that kind of things


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 11, 2011)

Newton's third law...
"To every action there is always opposed an equal reaction"


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 11, 2011)

I believe this depends on the individual.

I personally don't believe it.


----------



## Raika (Jun 11, 2011)

No.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jun 11, 2011)

I believe in it, mostly because it is compatible with my religion. But I like the idea of a reaction that is equal to an action, whether positive or negative.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 11, 2011)

I like to believe that karma is real.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 11, 2011)

Like it or not, Christians all believe in at least one sort of karma... Observe:
Good person = Heaven
Bad person = Hell

The good people receive the reward of eternal life and whatnot in the presence of God, the bad ones roast forever in the endless oceans of flame. If that isn't karma, what is?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm afraid that this is the only Karma I really have time to think about, and I hope it's real.

On a serious note thought, I suppose Karma does work more or less, but it's mechanism doesn't have to be supernatural as assumed by most of the population. You just become a trouble magnet as soon as you do someone wrong because you realize that you made something awful and subconciously put yourself it icky situations - that's how I see it.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 11, 2011)

It would be nice, wouldn't it? I don't believe it exists though.


----------



## Magmorph (Jun 11, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Newton's third law...
> "To every action there is always opposed an equal reaction"


The laws of physics are not magically connected to our moral interpretation of the world. Besides, if you read the entirety of Newton's thirds law, applying it to karma makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 11, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> I like to believe that karma is real.


It isn't real. Where was the punishment for all those who destroyed Europe, chopped Germany in half and raped the local women and children. Eastern Europe still hasn't recovered from the evil inflicted on them.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 11, 2011)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually I was just saying yes in a different manner. Pretty sure Sir Isaac Newton was only thinking of apples as he wrote them rules down, LOL. I just took the quote, not like I said "this proves it /thread", LOL


----------



## Magmorph (Jun 11, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Like it or not, Christians all believe in at least one sort of karma... Observe:
> Good person = Heaven
> Bad person = Hell
> 
> The good people receive the reward of eternal life and whatnot in the presence of God, the bad ones roast forever in the endless oceans of flame. If that isn't karma, what is?


That's not exactly what Christians believe. They believe you have to accept their religion if you want to get into heaven. You could be a perfectly good person and still go to hell.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 11, 2011)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wait... I thought the doctrine was "believe in Him and you shall be saved" or something? There's now a church-members' only rule?

Well, whatevs...


----------



## Prophet (Jun 11, 2011)

It depends what you mean by karma exactly. Do I think that there is a intervening cosmic force that ensures that good deeds are rewarded and bad deeds punished? No I don't believe that. However, a person who does wicked things will quite naturally be worst off, then a virtuous acting individual. That comes as a consequence of the fact that doing wrong, harms the doer even more so then the victim. To paraphrase Plato, The better man can not be harmed by the worse man. Of course the better man can be maimed, robbed and murdered by the worst man; however these are not true harms. Imagine Jesus on the cross. Can he be said to have been harmed or lessened by mankind? Or is the man named Jesus executed, but his essence as a person left unmarred? The same can be asked about Gandhi or Martin Luther King. These men meet their death but they can not be said to have been harmed. They are murdered, but who they were principally is left untouched. Furthermore, in killing such men, the murderers do themselves a disservice. The world is better for the existence of Jesus, Gandhi and King; a world without them is worst off. To rid the world of such men, is ultimately to the killers detriment; as none are more in need of these figures positive influence then those who is vile enough to commit murder.  The murderer ends up killing that very thing he needed to observe most. He is bound to be a worst man now. That is a karma of sorts.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 11, 2011)

Miss Panda said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clearly you misunderstood me. I am well aware of fact that it's not real, but I like to believe it is real, in some situations I like to believe people who have wronged others get what they deserve, even if they didn't I just hope one day they do. On the other hand, I like to believe those who helped someone as well get rewarded in any small manor.
This doesn't mean I believe in karma, this only means I wish it was real.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 11, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Miss Panda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough


----------



## Magmorph (Jun 11, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Magmorph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were correct. Believing is the criteria you need to meet to get into heaven. I consider that the same as accepting their religion. That doesn't just mean church members.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 11, 2011)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah... That's why I said Christians in the first place. People who believe in Christ, so to speak... Glad we can agree on that...


----------



## Sterling (Jun 11, 2011)

Decisions largely run any Human's day. Every decision has consequences. Even the good ones may have detrimental effects later on. So to a certain extent, I do believe that good things do come to good people and vice versa. There are certainly cases where this may not ring true, but karma is a driving force of the female gender. Guess what, she can be a real bitch.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 11, 2011)

Miss Panda said:
			
		

> It isn't real. Where was the punishment for all those who destroyed Europe, chopped Germany in half and raped the local women and children. Eastern Europe still hasn't recovered from the evil inflicted on them.


Perhaps they'll get it in their next life. A person's karma balance isn't restricted to one life.

I still don't believe in it though.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 11, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Miss Panda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm Jewish so I don't believe in hell if that is what you mean. We believe in a place where your soul is 'cleansed' if you will but it isn't hell, and it isn't a punishment.


----------



## apofaz (Jun 11, 2011)

well, buddhists believe karma to be something very materialistic. you can't get rid of it and the "new karma-materia" ends in rebirth. it's very hard to understand but it has a logic in it. so I think it is real for someone who actually deals with this philosophy intensively. 
but what means "real" after all - there's no absolute truth / or there are plenty of truths - depends whats in someones mind. nature does not know something like "real" or "true"


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 11, 2011)

If there is such a thing as Karma, us getting our rewards in another life, then my next life will see me as a billionaire that has sex with supermodels 'cause this life so far has sucked balls. I'm flat broke, got a wad of bills thick enough to beat a whale to death with, every time I try to improve myself I get stopped by some cunt, and every girl that's available to date in this city seems to be a complete skank. Life sucks. On to the next one.


----------



## apofaz (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey Blaze, pay attention! you just added up lots of karma with your posting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 cause of dissatisfaction :-D
there is no such thing as with christianity: you kill a man, tell a priest, you walk 3 times around the church praying 10 avemaria and you get absolution and will come to heaven again, lol. no way with karma.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 11, 2011)

apofaz said:
			
		

> Hey Blaze, pay attention! you just added up lots of karma with your posting
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is usually when one makes a smart-ass witticism such as "well, belief is separate from practice" or something of the like, but...


PS
Looks like a landslide on the poll...


----------



## apofaz (Jun 11, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> This is usually when one makes a smart-ass witticism such as "well, belief is separate from practice" or something of the like, but...


this really IS what most people think...


----------



## Jasper07 (Jun 11, 2011)

Well, if you're nice to people, they will be nice to you (mostly). So in a non-godlike way, yes there certainly is.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 11, 2011)

Must...resist...reference...


----------



## doyama (Jun 11, 2011)

Karma in its traditional sense is kinda hard to test since it is a non-linear scale and takes place over different lifetimes. Thus it being real is non-testable in any decent way.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 11, 2011)

I would say that i don't want to believe in karma but sometimes when you look at how things progress there is no other word to describe it but karma. Here's an example (relevance may differ), when i was in school i had a best friend (of course) and he was the opposite of me (that i think is why we were best friends). What we had in common that fueled our friendship was our love for games and our keen common sense (we would always come to the same conclusion after analyzing a situation). Him being kind-hearted, gentle and well just the average "good guy" and me being the the opposite of that (i'll leave it to you to find the antonyms). As time went on at this point in life i can now say that karma had some part to play. I did crap for my exams, ended up wasting time home for 2 years and my luck with, socially with others (others being girls) significantly decreased. While my friend ended up going to University along with his girl-friend and just, all in all, happy. From this i can determine that if you do good things good things will come to you, vice versa, with bad things.


----------



## Buleste (Jun 11, 2011)

It would be nice to think karma is real.

I've known some complete b*****ds and it would be nice to know they would get their comeuppance and I've also known quite a few very good people and it would be nice to think they would get everything they so really deserve.

Having said that it is with bitter experience that the b*****ds get away with it and the good go totally unrewarded and as I don't believe in an 'afterlife' or reincarnation I lean towards the unreal superstition.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 11, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> I would say that i don't want to believe in karma but sometimes when you look at how things progress there is no other word to describe it but karma. Here's an example (relevance may differ), when i was in school i had a best friend (of course) and he was the opposite of me (that i think is why we were best friends). What we had in common that fueled our friendship was our love for games and our keen common sense (we would always come to the same conclusion after analyzing a situation). Him being kind-hearted, gentle and well just the average "good guy" and me being the the opposite of that (i'll leave it to you to find the antonyms). As time went on at this point in life i can now say that karma had some part to play. I did crap for my exams, ended up wasting time home for 2 years and my luck with, socially with others (others being girls) significantly decreased. While my friend ended up going to University along with his girl-friend and just, all in all, happy.* From this i can determine that if you do good things good things will come to you, vice versa, with bad things.*


A child is born, it is abused by its mother and father. No one knows about the abuse, and eventually the child commits suicide in its early teens. The parents enjoy the extra free time they now have and lead long and happy lives.


----------



## pistone (Jun 11, 2011)

i dont think that karma is real the good people are always the first one to go..........
but it should ..........


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes, I firmly believe in karma. 
I live my life by that belief. 
My faith in karma makes the world a better place.
I'll do good things for as many people as I possibly can.
And in turn, I hope that people will be equally good to me. 
Not everyone will be so kind. That's just the way the world turns. 
But at some point, somebody will give me precisely the help I will need at that moment. 
And I will be thankful. 
I won't make a fortune off of this help.
Hell, I'll probably _barely_ scrape by. 
But I'll live, 
and I'll pass this kindness on to other people.
I'll give it to anybody that seems deserving. 

This is how I understand Karma. 
This is what has kept me alive so far. 
And this makes me happier than anything else in my life.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 11, 2011)

Miss Panda said:
			
		

> sinharvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, obviously it's flawed. I don't totally believe in it because of things like what you said but i _would like_ to believe in it.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 11, 2011)

I guess now I've given my joke answer, I suppose I should give my serious one. Truth be told, I do believe in Karma. I see it quite often. My life will be turned into complete arse and I'll want to kill everything that ever moved. And then out of the blue Fate will decide to throw me a bone. I'll meet someone new, or I'll finally see a plan through to completion, or even something as simple as a friend giving me a call when I'm feeling down. The whole universe is a matter of balance. In physics, every action has an equal and opposite reaction. And the same is true of life. For every moment of pain we suffer, we get an equal moment of pleasure. The only reason most don't see this is because we focus too much on the pain.

Take my current situation for example. I'm stuck in a job I hate, with bills I can't pay, no girlfriend, and a pretty limited social life. But I know that life can be better than this. I've seen it. I know that if I keep going long enough I'll break through this barricade and I'll find what I search for. I'll meet someone worth dating. I'll get a decent job. I'll pay my bills. I'll live my life. 

Karma's out there. You just have to work at it. And never give up faith in yourself. Find the strength inside yourself and you'll find what you seek.

Those words were given to me by someone precious to me years ago. They echo in my mind whenever I feel down. I pass them on to all of you in the hope they help you as they've helped me.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jun 11, 2011)

Miss Panda said:
			
		

> sinharvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could go further by saying the child will go to heaven and the parents will spend eternity in Hell. But that's subject to personal beliefs.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sony is the prime definition of getting karma in life right now. They were egotistical punks for 10 years and got slapped in the face by the gaming business and consumers, as well as hackers for taking people to court over homebrew.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 11, 2011)

Blaze163:
( o_o)=mm=(o_o )

You're a good fella. I'm proud to know you.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 11, 2011)

is that a fist-bump in text form? awesome


----------



## qlum (Jun 11, 2011)

I believe that the if people think you are doing good you will generally get good back but not whether or not they are actually doing good doesn't matter.


----------



## dills2 (Jun 11, 2011)

it isnt real although if your a dick people will kick your ass


----------



## granville (Jun 11, 2011)

dills2 said:
			
		

> it isnt real although if your a dick people will kick your ass


About what i was going to say. Karma in my mind doesn't exist as a natural opposing reaction that will just spontaneously arise. Like if you kick kittens, i don't think an earthquake will arise to punish you. Nor do i think a magical fairy will bring you beer if you donate money to the homeless. I do however believe that if you fuck with someone and make it clear it's you, you can expect to possibly get your ass kicked.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 11, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> dills2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's not karma, that's cause & effect


----------



## injected11 (Jun 12, 2011)

I've seen too much to fully believe in karma, but I still try to live as if it exists.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 12, 2011)

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 12, 2011)

I think that karma was man made, but still exists. Because if you believe in karma, when you do something good it gives you a positive attitude in looking forward to something in the future. When you have that positive attitude people want to be around that. 

When you believe in karma and do something bad, you go on in fear that something bad will happen to you. and sometimes isolate yourself and miss out.


----------



## Sop (Jun 12, 2011)

No, otherwise there would be a lot of people in hospital or homeless that are from my school right now.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 12, 2011)

Pyrmon said:
			
		

> Miss Panda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell is a Christian invention. I'm Jewish.


----------



## earny (Jun 12, 2011)

I already watch all "My name is Earl" episodes so I believe Karma is real


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 12, 2011)

I want to believe that it exists.. I have done less bad to people compared to how much shit they have done to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## klim28 (Jun 12, 2011)

I believe it. For me is an unknown force. lol but yeah I believe it.


----------



## Hi everyone (Jun 12, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> I did crap for my exams, ended up wasting time home for 2 years and my luck with, socially with others (others being girls) significantly decreased. While my friend ended up going to University along with his girl-friend and just, all in all, happy. From this i can determine that if you do good things good things will come to you, vice versa, with bad things.


or, y'know, because he studied for his exams and you didn't.


----------



## Waflix (Jun 12, 2011)

I agree with TheDarkSeed. It's just like a falling star. If you wish something, and believe that it actually will happen because of that star, you will try harder to do so. You want to believe it, and you try to make it happen so you believe in it next time.
My mother says that I was born because of a falling star.


----------



## Shiro09 (Jun 12, 2011)

No 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well I dont believe in it.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jun 12, 2011)

As with all vague notions that have no easily defined and testable conditions, you will have trouble accepting all portions of the idea.

Do I believe in portions of Karma? Yes.

Do I support the philosophy as a whole? No.

I can't account for all of the nice things that happen in my life, as I don't think I earn even half of the nice things that happen.

Then again, I have known enough grief and pain to have experienced genuine feelings of suicide intent, so it is not like my life is all roses.

It could be, that the good that happens is just random chance, and seems peculiar, because it is hard to just enjoy it for what it is and nothing more while the bad that happens just seems easy to dismiss because we feel guilty for something we have done that we thought was wrong according to ourselves.


----------



## granville (Jun 12, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the definitions of karma IS cause and effect though. In the original Buddhist teachings, it says that your deeds in this life will effect your next. Pretty much cause and effect there. Either way, i don't believe in it.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi everyone said:
			
		

> sinharvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe, we used to study together and we had similar grades up until exams. I was pretty sure i was gonna do good in exams but i guess i was wrong...


----------



## skateboard34 (Jun 12, 2011)

I don't think that somewhere, there is a tally of all the good and bad things you did in your life, and that counts for or against you.  I just think that for some things you do, there will be short term or long term effects.  Like killing somebody would end you up in jail.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jun 13, 2011)

I believe it. The concept is simple. If you do good deeds you'll get good things in return. The same applies for the contrary. If you're a douche bag to everyone, obviously no one will like you. That's karma. You treat them bad, they treat you bad. Karma is basically a law of cause and effect.


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> I believe it. The concept is simple. If you do good deeds you'll get good things in return. The same applies for the contrary. If you're a douche bag to everyone, obviously no one will like you. That's karma. You treat them bad, they treat you bad. Karma is basically a law of cause and effect.



Indeed.
Maybe this explanation is right. It's not that some database adds kudos when you do something good and deducts it when you do something bad. What if Karma is the name for the event when you simply do something and someone else does something back because you did that. Not that you die 43 days earlier because the database looks at your Karma level and mentions that it is below 94.
Or isn't that what you meant?


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jun 13, 2011)

This much I DO know.

If you do something nice it tends to make you feel good knowing what you did was nice, and the target often returns the favour and that too is usually nice.

If you do something rotten, chances are you don't really enjoy it, because even if the target deserved it, it really isn't the same thing as doing something nice. And if the target is aware you were the person that did the rotten thing, odds are they return the favour, and that is also unlikely to be enjoyable.

So if you think of it as profit and loss, it is generally more profitable to be nice, than to be a jerk. Because you often get a nice deed in return which means you break even and gain a friend meaning actually you are ahead of where you were before you began. Whereas, all you get from being nasty, is additional enemies, and who knows they might be better at being nasty and you end up worse off than when you started.

Before the internet, dang I was almost a spotless individual too. Bloody internet.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm not a religious person or anything, I would like to believe in karma as well but my life sucks. Ok I may believe in it slightly. Karma is the actions/deeds of the lives you have lived in the past and current; it may affect you in your present life or future ones to come.


----------



## DrOctapu (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm atheist, so, as a religious thing, I don't believe in it. I do believe, however, psychologically you're more likely to have more friends that are willing to do things for you if you're not an asshole. It's just basic human nature, really.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jun 13, 2011)

of course karmas real other wise who would of taught edgeworth?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2011)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> I'm atheist, so, as a religious thing, I don't believe in it.


I don't think Karma's religious, the relgious thing I'm pretty sure is called Grace...or something, but it's not karma.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 13, 2011)

The BEAST his contribution and opinion on Karma, concerning the NBA play-offs. 

[youtube]jOV5t_4loaE[/youtube]


----------



## DrOctapu (Jun 13, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> chao1212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Karma's a pretty major part of the Buddhist religion's path to enlightenment or whatever, named such and everything.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 13, 2011)

no...


good things happen to bad people 


and bad things happen to good people

the corrupt get what they want, while they oppress the poor.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2011)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, you're right.  But Buddhism isn't really a theist religion to begin with.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 13, 2011)

I kinda of believe in it but not in the exact form that is told 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I kinda just think that your life will end up being equal with good and bad


----------



## mk.2 (Jun 13, 2011)

To me, Karma is consequences of one's actions. So, yes, I believe it's very real.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jun 13, 2011)

Of course karma does not exist. It's a morality mechanism created so less people would make immoral choices.


----------



## Kane91z (Jun 13, 2011)

Karma does not exist in the sense do good things get good things. Due to the extreme amounts of bizarre coincidences and things that just plain seem statistically impossible, it may exist in some forums of law of attraction and causation reaction.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jun 13, 2011)

It is a common mistake to attribute to religion good things all because a religion has formally adopted the element.

There is no reason why some 'good' things can't exist without any need of a religious connection or construct.

Murder for instance. We don't need people saying it's an evil act to make it a good idea to make it illegal. It's just a good idea to make murder something that will be punished by the people in power that would be in a position to enforce the punishment. Life is a lot less hassle knowing most of us are ok with being told you can't murder people because it is against the law. If it wasn't against the law, well that sure would make gun sales a lot more lucrative.

There are a lot of practices commonly associated with well known religions, and people often think those practices were actually invented by those religions in all cases.
Sometimes though, the practice just seemed in line with the thinking of the religion that employs it. It's not like religion is above stealing ideas eh. Christianity is rife with plagerism in fact.

I likely would find it easier hanging out with a bunch of Buddhists though than most other religious groupings.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jun 14, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, you're right.  But Buddhism isn't really a theist religion to begin with.
> Buddhists worship Shakyumani Buddha as a holy deity, as with numerous other Buddhas, Bodhisattvas, and the like. If that's not very theist, I don't know what is. You're thinking of Zen, a branch of Mahayana Buddhism that focuses on attaining enlightenment through inner peace and meditation, and has less emphasis on the worship of holy deities.
> 
> QUOTE(chao1212 @ Jun 13 2011, 11:54 AM) Karma's a pretty major part of the Buddhist religion's path to enlightenment or whatever, named such and everything.


Karma plays a major role in Buddhism, as well as Hinduism (both originating in Ancient India). Karma in Buddhism is believed to be the reason for reincarnation, where spirits are continuously reborn in a cycle of six different realms based on the karmic accumulation of their past lives. Eliminating the cause for bad karma is believed to be key to prevention from reincarnation and to achieve enlightenment. Karma within Buddhism includes the religious aspect in which karma will carry over from one life to the next based on the laws of reincarnation.


----------



## mk.2 (Jun 14, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The original form of Buddhism is atheistic (Theravada). It became theistic in some regions (largely in China) because people incorporates local practices and beliefs into Buddhism.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jun 14, 2011)

mk.2 said:
			
		

> CarbonX13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Theravada Buddhists still worship the Buddhas, it's just that they emphasize on self-enlightenment, whereas Mahayana Buddhists have more of a goal to 'help others to enlightenment' as well. Theravada Buddhists, nonetheless, still worship Buddha statues and study the religious preachings of Shakyamuni Buddha.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 14, 2011)

Nope. Good people work for a poor existence and die young at the hands of bad people who grow old and rich off of them all over the world all the time.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm not sure but people do claim a lot of stuff happen to them because of Karma so it's possible ?


----------



## Zerousen (Jun 14, 2011)

I am Buddhist, so you could say that it is a major part of my religion, and I do believe it, although, at this point in my life, I do think about it sometimes, but I don't necessarily care or worry about it very much. Although, I do believe in the saying "what does around, comes around". If you are kind and nice towards people, they will be nice to you as well. Of course, there are some exceptions, but if that doesn't work, I tend to just not bother them.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 14, 2011)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> Although, I do believe in the saying "what does around, comes around". If you are kind and nice towards people, they will be nice to you as well. Of course, there are some exceptions, but if that doesn't work, I tend to just not bother them.



Sorry but out of personal experience if you are nice to people they treat you like shit. If you're bigger and act nastier than others they will be nicer to you than they are to their own mothers.


----------



## Assassination (Jun 14, 2011)

ugh


----------



## Zerousen (Jun 14, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> Hikaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was there any real point of posting this besides raising your post count?


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 14, 2011)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, that's probably true in most cases. Although I guess it depends on the person and their environment.



And while I'm big and rather unpleasant, I was very big very young and learned that it's very easy to hurt people and it's not very nice. Means I can't really avoid getting used as doormat even when I see it coming from miles away.

But on a bigger, beyond the petty troubles of man scale I can see some things working like the Karma concept. But unfortunately not on any moralistic scale as understandable by any intelligence where emotions are the primary guide.


----------



## Flame (Jun 14, 2011)

Karma is a bitch.


----------



## skullmasters (Jun 14, 2011)

No, like all other fairy tales it's not real.


----------



## Assax (Jun 14, 2011)

Nope, if I observed something then it reall is that "nice guys finish last".


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 14, 2011)

Ehhh yeah, I believe in Karma. Thats why I just try to be a nice guy to everyone and everything, because I hope something good comes out of it someday.


----------



## Raiser (Jun 15, 2011)

Karma is only as real as you believe it to be me thinks.

Do I think it's real?
Ehh.. not really. The whole "anything can happen regardless of anything" seems to make more sense to me.


----------

